# Bildschirm vom Laptop bleibt schwarz



## Boedefeld1990 (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe seit gestern ein großes Problem mit meinem Acer Aspire V3-771G.
Wenn ich den Laptop einschalte, sehe ich kein Logo vom Hersteller.
Der Laptop fährt ganz normal hoch und landet auch in Windows.
Allerdings sehe ich kein Bild und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
Wenn ich die Helligkeit über die FN-Taste voll aufdrehe, sieht man, wie das Bild von schwarz ins leichte schwarz-graue übergeht.
Also muss noch ein Signal ankommen.

Ich habe bereits die Treiber von der Intel HD Graphics 4000 deinstalliert und gegen die neueste Version ausgetauscht, gleiches gilt für die Nvidia 650M - beides führte zu keinem Erfolg.
Die Chipsatztreiber habe ich auch schon deinstalliert und neu installiert - ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.

Ab und zu wenn ich den Laptop immer und immer wieder neu starte, habe ich manchmal Bild und es läuft über Stunden hinweg. Aber wenn ich ihn dann vielleicht zweimal neugrstartet habe, bekomme ich das gleiche Problem was dann auch erstmal länger anhält.

Wenn ich den Laptop mit meinem Smart TV via HDMI-Kabel verbinde und den Laptop starten möchte, sehe ich kein Logo vom Hersteller und auch nur ganz kurz ein Bootlogo von Windows 10. 
Dann bin ich im Anmeldefenster und alles wird auf dem TV dargestellt und es läuft.

Es wird auch kein Bios angezeigt, wenn ich den Laptop mit dem TV verbunden habe.

Ebenso habe ich bereits die SSD ausgebaut um einfach nur ins Bios zu booten - klappt auch nicht.
Wobei ich da nicht weiß ob das ohne HDD überhaupt möglich ist.

Ein Loch im Gehäuse, um das Bios zu resetten habe ich nicht gefunden. 

Wisst ihr vielleicht woran das liegen kann?

Ich habe den Laptop seit November 2012 und er lief und lief und lief und war seitdem nicht einmal in Reparatur.
Auch die Temperaturen waren seitdem immer im grünen Bereich (38 Grad im idle).


Ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen!


Liebe Grüße!

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## D0pefish (30. Mai 2017)

Könnte eine ausgefallene Hintergrundbeleuchtung sein. Die sind meist unten und oben im Bildschirm verbaut.
Anderes Problem aber ich hatte erst am We einen älteren Acer hier in Reparatur mit schwarzem Bildschirm und Abschaltung nach 10 Sekunden. Alle Anleitungen sprechen von defekter GPU bzw. Mainboard, dabei musste nur die rechts neben dem Touchpad sitzende Cmos-Battereie getauscht werden, die auf 0,1V gefallen war. Ohne komplettes Zerlegen kam ich ich da leider bei dem Modell nicht ran. Geplante Obsoleszenz. ^^ Falls du eine Lösung findest, bitte posten.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2017)

Boedefeld1990 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Helligkeit über die FN-Taste voll aufdrehe, sieht man, wie das Bild von schwarz ins leichte schwarz-graue übergeht.





D0pefish schrieb:


> Könnte eine ausgefallene Hintergrundbeleuchtung sein.




Eher das Gegenteil. Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung geht und kann entsprechend hell gestellt werden, allerdings belieben die LCDs auf dunkel. 

Das hat der Laptop von meinem Bruder auch seit ein paar Jahren, wahrscheinlich ein Kabelbruch. Er schließt einfach immer einen Monitor oder Fernseher an.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2017)

Boedefeld1990 schrieb:


> Acer Aspire V3-771G


So geht der Mainboardausbau:
Reparatur Acer Aspire V3-771G V3 731 g Laptop Zerlegen Anleitung - YouTube.

Die BIOS-Batterie sitzt darunter.

Also ziemlich schwer.

Aber meist ein Grund für die Dunkelheit.

Leuchte mal mit einer Lampe auf das Display, wenn es dunkel ist.
Sieht man dann etwas, ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2017)

Wenn sich die Helligkeit einstellen lässt, geht die Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## Boedefeld1990 (30. Mai 2017)

Ich habe den Bildschirm im Dunkeln angeleuchtet konnte aber keine Symbole etc. sehen. Nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung war zu sehen.
Sieht nicht gut aus oder? 
Allerdings konnte man ganz kurz sehen wie der Bildschirm ganz schwarz wurde und dann wieder etwas hell. Das ist dann nach dem Bootvorgang wo der Laptop ins Windows bootet und dieser kurze Übergang kommt. 


Wie teuer würde so etwas kosten wenn es von einem Spezialisten gemacht werden muss?
Ich hab mir in der Vergangenheit schon mal rein aus Interesse das Video angesehen, wo gezeigt wird, wie das V3-771G auseinander genommen wird und traue mir das echt nicht zu. :/



Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (30. Mai 2017)

Das Display auszutauschen ist nicht schwer.
Unter den Gummipuffer am Rahmen sind Schrauben, alle lösen und dann wird der Rahmen vorsichtig auf geklippst.
Dann wird das Display aus der Halterung geschraubt und das Datenkabel getrennt. Neues einsetzen, anschließen und dann wieder alles zusammenbauen wie es war.

Am besten dazu mal einige Videos auf Youtube anschauen.
Vielleicht findest du sogar eines mit deinem Laptop.

Ein neues Display kostet an die 50 Euro.
Eine Reparatur wird deutlich darüber liegen.


----------



## Flexsist (30. Mai 2017)

Der Laptop meiner Mom hatte bzw. hat ein ähnliches Problem. Allerdings ist hier simplerweise nur der Displaystecker leicht aus dem Sockel auf dem MB gerutscht. Als ich ihn wieder richtig drin hatte ging er wieder. Leider rutschte er irgendwann später wieder raus, obwohl mit (vermutlich schlechtes) Klebeband fixiert. Der liegt im Moment sogar schon wieder hier, seit letztes Jahr. Mutti hat zu Weihnachten ja n Tablet bekomm.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2017)

Boedefeld1990 schrieb:


> Wie teuer würde so etwas kosten wenn es von einem Spezialisten gemacht werden muss?


Um die 200 EUR.
Es gibt da verschiedene Firmen:
Display – Reparaturen | PC-Doc on Tour,
Das Display in ihrem Laptop ist gebrochen und defekt? - PC-Reparatur-Center,
Google.

Ich würde es nicht selber montieren, da sind einige Stolpersteine dabei.


----------



## Boedefeld1990 (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mich gerade nochmals dran gesetzt und habe die untere Seite geöffnet und nochmal alle Kabel gecheckt.
Ich konnte mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das der Bildschirm einen defekt hat, da er ja zwischendurch immer mal wieder was angezeigt hat.
Hab also alle Kabel gecheckt und ein Kabel saß etwas locker.
Als ich das Kabel dann wieder richtig eingesteckt habe, funktionierte wieder alles. Bios wird wieder angezeigt und nun fährt auch hoch. 

Problem ist nun beseitigt.

Besten Dank nochmal für eure Antworten!  

Liebe Grüße

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2017)

Boedefeld1990 schrieb:


> Hab also alle Kabel gecheckt und ein Kabel saß etwas locker.


Ein bißchen Klebeband hilft da oft längerfristig.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Mai 2017)

Kommt drauf dran an welches. Wie schon erwähnt hatte ich das bei meiner Mom ihrem Laptop auch gemacht. Hat aber nicht lange gehalten. Paar Monate. Lieber Gewebeband (Panzertape) oder dieses Pflasterklebeband. Das dürfte deutlich länger halten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Lieber Gewebeband (Panzertape)


Panzertape würde ich nicht nehmen, das zerlegt sich in zwei Schichten bei Hitze.
Gewebeband hält da oft jahrelang.


----------

